# Best of Luck



## cocky (Oct 27, 2010)

This forum has helped pace my preparation to a great extent. Thank you all for the tremendous contribution.

Good Luck everyone taking the exam


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 27, 2010)

good luck!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Indeed! Thanks to everyone for the insightful and timely responses. Good luck to all taking the exam.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 27, 2010)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## nmh0408 (Oct 27, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Good luck everybody!


Thanks to All who are helping on this site. Special thanks to Flyer PE.

Good Luck


----------



## Benee (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone ! and Good luck


----------



## cruzy (Oct 28, 2010)

Still got one more day to study. Let's keep those questions coming, every little bit could end up helping (if you haven't noticed, I've been trying to post every question that comes to mind, no matter how fundamental  )


----------



## LMAO (Oct 28, 2010)

cruzy said:


> Still got one more day to study. Let's keep those questions coming, every little bit could end up helping (if you haven't noticed, I've been trying to post every question that comes to mind, no matter how fundamental  )


here is a motivational speech before the test!


----------



## thewalt33 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks to everyone on this board.

If anyone is looking for me, I'll be the guy in Orlando tonight feeding the homeless and walking old ladies across the street, hoping karma pays me back tomorrow.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## vinnius (Oct 28, 2010)

thewalt33 said:


> Thanks to everyone on this board.
> If anyone is looking for me, I'll be the guy in Orlando tonight feeding the homeless and walking old ladies across the street, hoping karma pays me back tomorrow.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.


Thanks for the help everyone. Definitely with the study materials being the way they are, this helped clear some stuff up. I wish everyone the best and let's bring that curve a small notch down for the rest of us. hows that sound? haha.


----------

